# my 8 legged army



## plunge (Aug 13, 2009)

7" M.ROBUSTUM f





5.5" M.ROBUSTUM f





M.VELVETSOMMA 5.5" F





P.PLATYOMMA 6.5" F





N.VULPINUS 7.5" F





L.KLUGI 6" F





X.INTERMEDIA 6" F
]

	
	
		
		
	


	





...more to come


----------



## plunge (Aug 13, 2009)

C.MARSHALLI 5.5" F





C.BRACHCEPHAULUS 5.5" F





PAMPHOBETEUS SP COLOMBIA 2.5" F





B.ANNITHA





S.DICHROMATA





M.ROBUSTUM 2" F





B.BOEHMI 6" F


----------



## Koh_ (Aug 13, 2009)

nice collections.
i guess you love  m.robustums so much haha


----------



## plunge (Aug 13, 2009)

Koh_ said:


> nice collections.
> i guess you love  m.robustums so much haha


maybe.....
5" MALE










3" UNSEXED















5" FEMALE


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 13, 2009)

Lol. I love M.robustum too. I have a 6 inch female.


----------



## plunge (Aug 13, 2009)

GBB 3" MALE





A.GENICULATA 6" F





A.VERSICOLOR F 5"





C.CRAWSHAYI 8" F


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 14, 2009)

Koh_ said:


> nice collections.
> i guess you love  m.robustums so much haha


What not to like, it is a gorgeous spider!
Very nice pictures Mark


----------



## Koh_ (Aug 14, 2009)

Anastasia said:


> What not to like, it is a gorgeous spider!
> Very nice pictures Mark


Haha that's so true though lol


----------



## moose35 (Aug 14, 2009)

cool stuff...
nice pics


that pamphobeteus sp colombia seems to be smaller than other pamphos??


        moose


----------



## SterlingAce (Aug 14, 2009)

Truly stunning collection!


----------



## plunge (Aug 14, 2009)

N.CAROPOENSIS 3" f





N.VULPINUS 4" F





C.CRAWSHAYI 6" F





P.NIGRICOLOR 5" F





C.BRACHYCEPHALUS 5.5" F


----------



## plunge (Aug 14, 2009)

C.CRAWSHAYI .75" ?





C.CRAWSHAYI 3" F





S.DICHROMATA 5" F





N.COLLARATVILLOSOUS 6.5" F





S.ARDNSTI 5" F





A.CHACOANA 3.5" F


----------



## plunge (Aug 14, 2009)

A.GENICULATA 7+" F





N.CHROMATUS 7" F










X.INTERMEDIA 6" F





X.INTERMEDIA 3.5" MALE


----------



## Projecht13 (Aug 14, 2009)

great collection, and dang you have guts I will never touch my King Baboon. She is evil! Seems like you like giant terrestials, Same here


----------



## plunge (Aug 14, 2009)

Projecht13 said:


> great collection, and dang you have guts I will never touch my King Baboon. She is evil! Seems like you like giant terrestials, Same here


here you might like this...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AY8R1ySwhuo


----------



## HerbertWest (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow great pics...you have a very nice collection


----------



## barabootom (Aug 14, 2009)

You have VERY goods taste in T's.  Nice collection!!  I think you also need an avic of some kind.


----------



## seanbond (Aug 14, 2009)

nice kollect bro!!!!


----------



## fartkowski (Aug 15, 2009)

Very nice collection man.
Great photos as well.


----------



## plunge (Aug 15, 2009)

barabootom said:


> You have VERY goods taste in T's.  Nice collection!!  I think you also need an avic of some kind.


theres a versi in there somewhere


----------



## plunge (Aug 15, 2009)

*m.mesomelas*

male










female


----------



## plunge (Aug 15, 2009)

OBT f 3"










p.regalis 5" f










p.rufilata 3.5" f


----------



## plunge (Aug 16, 2009)

more ruffilata















P.NIGRICOLOR 4" F










S.POLYMORPHA


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 16, 2009)

I see couple Poecilotheria  
Good looking army


----------



## plunge (Aug 16, 2009)

Anastasia said:


> I see couple Poecilotheria
> Good looking army


yeah a couple
not my favorite genus' but the regalis and rufs are cool
im gonna get a subfusca and that will be it for my pokie collection


----------



## un33dit (Aug 16, 2009)

plunge said:


> yeah a couple
> not my favorite genus' but the regalis and rufs are cool
> im gonna get a subfusca and that will be it for my pokie collection


I've been trying the same Jedi mind trick that you did on me with all your M. rob pics by posting pictures of my subfusca...I guess it is working 

-Gary


----------



## plunge (Aug 16, 2009)

un33dit said:


> I've been trying the same Jedi mind trick that you did on me with all your M. rob pics by posting pictures of my subfusca...I guess it is working
> 
> -Gary


i have 2 males making rounds on 4 females right now
so hopefully ill do well with it
the 18 slings i got last time was irritating lol


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Aug 16, 2009)

Cool spiders
You get a lot of stuff from reptist?


----------



## plunge (Aug 16, 2009)

Rick McJimsey said:


> Cool spiders
> You get a lot of stuff from reptist?


yeah, hes only 30m away so i save on shipping


----------



## un33dit (Aug 16, 2009)

plunge said:


> i have 2 males making rounds on 4 females right now
> so hopefully ill do well with it
> the 18 slings i got last time was irritating lol


Sounds like some crazy adult movie


----------



## plunge (Aug 16, 2009)

T.BLONDI 6" F


----------



## plunge (Aug 18, 2009)

Sericopelma Rubronitens "Panama Redrump"
7" female


----------



## plunge (Aug 18, 2009)

got this girl last night from a very good LPS shes got a nast scar on her abdomen, and is a little dehydrated, but i can fix that

L.Polycuspulatus 6.5" female


----------



## un33dit (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice pickup!


----------



## plunge (Aug 23, 2009)

*s'pore blue*

3.5" f


----------



## biomarine2000 (Aug 23, 2009)

You have a good looking collection plunge.  When you going to get some robustom babies out there for us?


----------



## plunge (Aug 23, 2009)

biomarine2000 said:


> You have a good looking collection plunge.  When you going to get some robustom babies out there for us?


well i had a sac about 6 months ago but only 18 of em survived
so ill keep trying
wish me luck


----------



## plunge (Aug 23, 2009)

c.fasciatum


----------



## plunge (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## plunge (Aug 29, 2009)

my favorite brachy!!!!!
brachypelma klaasi 5" female
"mexican pink"


----------



## plunge (Aug 29, 2009)

P.Cambridgei 5" female


----------



## plunge (Sep 1, 2009)

just another cool T from tha catacombs of my collection
shes in bad need of a molt
but i still think shes pertty
brachypelma vagans 5" female
"mexican redrump"


----------



## biomarine2000 (Sep 1, 2009)

She looks pretty beautiful to me.


----------



## plunge (Sep 1, 2009)

biomarine2000 said:


> She looks pretty beautiful to me.


thanks , i like her

psalmopeus pulcher 3" female
panama blonde


----------



## brachybaum (Oct 15, 2009)

Man you have one hell of a collection, I'm so envious.  I think the only T missing is a B. Baumgarteni, then your collection is complete.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Oct 17, 2009)

plunge said:


> my favorite brachy!!!!!
> brachypelma klaasi 5" female
> "mexican pink"


WOW!!! :wall:  It`s a monster!!!


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice Ts. love your collection:clap:


----------



## seanbond (Oct 17, 2009)

yea that klassi looks pretty thick.


----------

